# Balikbayan



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on a Balikbayan visa and plan a trip to the USA by myself. I have 2 questions. Do I need an exit clearance? Since I am traveling by myself will I get only 1 month visa when reentering the Philippines?
Tony


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I did the Balickbayan thing 3 times prior to going 13A. I do not remember being required to get a clearance to leave. I think you are right in that you will only get a 30 day visa upon returning as part of the requirements of Balickbayan are that she is traveling with you as a returning Filipina.

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> I did the Balickbayan thing 3 times prior to going 13A. I do not remember being required to get a clearance to leave. I think you are right in that you will only get a 30 day visa upon returning as part of the requirements of Balickbayan are that she is traveling with you as a returning Filipina.
> 
> Fred


Great. I hate the exit clearence


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

I have heard both ways, yes you do and no you do not.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Leaving on a BB stamp you do not need an exit clearance. Coming back in alone you will get a 30 day stamp. 

I have a link saved with the info, but the BI site has been down all month...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa completed stateside*



Phil_expat said:


> I am on a Balikbayan visa and plan a trip to the USA by myself. I have 2 questions. Do I need an exit clearance? Since I am traveling by myself will I get only 1 month visa when reentering the Philippines?
> Tony


You could probably knock out your 13a Visa while you are stateside with all your original documents including the spousal letter, I did mine through the Chicago Consulate it took me two months but if I was much closer probably less than two weeks if that. Here's a link with the locations of the Philippine Consulate and also another link of the documents I used out of Chicago but keep in mind these Consults arent' standardized and they have different department heads.

Consulate finder map. Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Documents complete with instructions I used from the Philippine Consulate Chicago including a spousal letter http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> Leaving on a BB stamp you do not need an exit clearance. Coming back in alone you will get a 30 day stamp.
> 
> I have a link saved with the info, but the BI site has been down all month...


I'm also on a BB. Immigration in Davao told me that I will need an exit clearance.
If the BB is still valid, will it not still be valid after your return, even if you do get a 1 month visa on your arrival?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> I'm also on a BB. Immigration in Davao told me that I will need an exit clearance.
> If the BB is still valid, will it not still be valid after your return, even if you do get a 1 month visa on your arrival?


The BB is like the tourist visa that expires on exiting the country and you are issued a new visa on re-entry.That's why your wife travels with you as it is your wife that requests the BB on your behalf. If they started to apply the rules fully your wife would need to be resident abroad, if not she would need to be out of the country for 1 year to qualify as balikbayan, balikbayan means returning Filipino.


----------

